# Internships



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I can clearly remember about 8 months ago when I was thinking about starting school, that I was already wondering whereI would go for my internship. You all told me to wait and sit tight.. Guess what??? I will have been in school almost 6 months and the time is here. I must consider a place for my internship.
And I need your help.
Just a quick update. Iam in my a la carte class and have been told that Iam making a nmae for myself. The line virgin so Iam nicknamed is actually kicking some ____.
All in all iam having a blast.. my 4.0 still in tact and learning a new trick every single day. WOW...Iam having a blast.
Just to give you some info, so that you can help me find a great place:
My interests are quite diverse.
Iam intriqued by the whole French classical sauce thing, but I want to learn more about the Asian/ Carribbean fusion, since iam from the Caribbean.
I have written places like Charlie Trotters, Chez Panisse, Norman's to no avail YET.
Any suggestions. I do not mind going across country (iam in Oregon now) but I would prefer to be close to home. Seattle, California etc.
All suggestions are appreciated.
I would love to be in a place where they welcomed interns and I would not have to be the dishwasher for 6 weeks.
Thanks in advance
Danielle


----------



## chadwic (Jun 14, 2001)

hey danielle, how are you. i just finished culinary school in. i live in NH and wentto a small no name school. www.nhc.edu i did my internship in carmel CA, i felt it would be best to travel and see what the west coast is doing. many of my fellow students stayed around NH and Mass. other than Boston there not much for restaurants.. i would say go to san fran, alot of really good places there, but let me tell you this, your internship is very very important. i worked for a chef name Phil Baker (http://www.jamesbeard.org/events/2001/06/002.shtml) he work in NY for a while before goingto Cali. well to make a long story short, i graduated from a no name school, next thing i know i am at the James beard house in NY cooking. phil got invited to do a dinner there so he called me up asked if i wanted to help. Then while were where there we ate at the best restaurants in NY and phil introdued me to the chef of bouley bakery, and told me if i wanted to work in Ny he could getme started, but wait, after my internship i came back to NH and in feb the called me back and asked if i wanted to go back out there and help with a huge event the have yearly, " The masters Of Food and Wine" I worked with Gordon Ramsay for the whole and he asked me and my friend if we wanted to go to london in september, wok for him for a year.... if you dont know any of these names of places you might want to look them up.... see what im trying to say is, your Internship is the best place to Start NETWORKING. its not what you know, its who you know


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Danielle why don"t you try some of the places in Portland or Seattle like Tom Douglas has a couple nice places in Seattle he is very well known and does the fusion thing. Even a McCormick and Scmicks they do really nice stuff They are in Portland and Seattle. Or Napa Valley Grill is out there they do really good Asain fusion Californian cuisine I know they are technically a chain but they are white table cloth and do really great food. By the way I use to live in Portland and Seattle when I was a kid.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

I totally agree with Chadwick on that one getting your foot in the door scmoozing is a good way to make inroads. By the way bro where did you eat in NYC I am going there tommorow to check out Kumps and FCI.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Good Luck Danielle, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you find something soon.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Danielle! Good to hear from you! Looks like once again you and I are in the same shoes... How long is your internship? Mine is going to last a couple of years so I have to choose wisely... I'm leaning towards the hotel side myself just to be able to get as much variety as possible.

Hope you find your thing and love it!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Danielle!!!

It's great to hear you are doing so well.

If I had you and Anneke as interns I think we could rule the world 

If it helps at all I would say to lean towards a well regarded hotel, I say that because unlike restaurants you could be able to go through a "Commis" type of program.believe it or not,the better hotels of the world are doing some outstanding stuff.If you go to a restaurant you possibly could be religated to only one or two things and you could also find yourself doing all the grunk work.

Keep us posted and good luck
cc


----------



## chadwic (Jun 14, 2001)

holydiver, we went to a new place called "Craft", the chef there was the chef at (garmacy tavern????) the same place as claudia flemming, and bouley bakery a cool place to chill is Baltazar, if you can check them out and tell me about your trip


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thank you all. Yes Chadwick I agree.
I am networking in school actually and my chef of the last 2 weeks is very impressed with me. she has threatened to flunk me so that I could do her class again.
She is connected to alot of chefs in the Portland area and Iam sure she will set me up accordingly.
Cape chef.. I saw your pictures.. are you ever handsome..
o la la.
Anyway keep those suggestions coming.. Do you think I need to go to a french restaurant.. since Iam coming from ma french school?There are just so many choices..
Thanx in advance..
Oh Cape chef tell me about your restaurant.
Maybe I'll come see you.
Danielle


----------

